# Proper Belt Length



## Duke of Welingotn (Apr 19, 2008)

This might be a dumb question, but what is the proper fit of a belt? How long should the belt tongue stick out? For a proper fit, should the middle hole be the one used (i.e. third hole in a five hole belt)? Your input is appreciated.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Duke of Welingotn said:


> This might be a dumb question, but what is the proper fit of a belt? How long should the belt tongue stick out? For a proper fit, should the middle hole be the one used (i.e. third hole in a five hole belt)? Your input is appreciated.


Always the middle hole (of five, duh). I had some bespoke belts made in Florence; they were fanatical about fitting the belt so that the middle hole was my exact waist size. This included multiple measurements followed by fine tuning by stretching the leather to the precise fit. Just for a belt! However, like all things bespoke, there's nothing like having something fit you perfectly. Now if I can just keep my waist size constant...


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Middle hole and when buying RTW belts, you should buy one size larger than your waist i.e. 36 for a 34 waist. At least that's how I believe it's done.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

^ +1 one size larger then pant size


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

Some belts are stamped with the belt size; others are stamped with the trousers waist size.

A too-long belt looks better to me than a too-short belt.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

I concur with Bird's, too long is better than too short.


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

On a related note, is the end of the belt meant to be tucked into the nearest belt loop on the pants, or should the loops sewn onto the belt be sufficient to tame the free end?


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

fruityoaty said:


> On a related note, is the end of the belt meant to be tucked into the nearest belt loop on the pants, or should the loops sewn onto the belt be sufficient to tame the free end?


I tuck it into the belt loop if it will fit. If it will not fit I leave it out and mutter to myself about my belt being too big for my britches.


----------

